# New Guy in N E FL



## rummya87 (Jun 24, 2016)

Welcome! Lots of us here from NEFL.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Welcome. Yes, for sure there are some incrediably knowledgeable folks on this site. I just enjoy seeing what they are doing and hearing about new techniques with respect to boat building and fishing. Welcome again.


----------



## Stew78 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks guys. Can't wait to get a new rig and get it dialed in.


----------

